# ISO Recipes Using Buttermilk



## Michelemarie (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a little under a quart of  buttermilk I needed for a recipe last week.  What can I do with it? I did find a recipe for  buttermilk pie in a cookbook from a very dear friend of mine - but I don't know what it will taste like? Any ideas? Any recipes? Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2007)

I LOVE homemade buttermilk ranch dressing, just plain buttermilk dressing - have that for a couple days then add some bleu cheese to it for a change.

Any recipe with the word "pie" in the title can't be bad, can it?????


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 25, 2007)

Yum! Homemade buttermilk dressing! Can you share the recipe?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2007)

Michele,
I made Sizz's quick easy peach cobbler and used buttermilk instead of reg. milk,,We all loved it. Try making some biscuits with just biscuick, add 1/4 lb. of diced,fried and drained pancetta and use buttermilk instead of what the package says..I use the whole two cup package for this..You can them use an ice cream scoop the tiny one to make your biscuits and serve them with a good jam or jelly or honey...

kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2007)

cornbread
pancakes
fried chicken


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2007)

I've heard of buttermilk pie, but never tasted it. 

Buttermilk is great for biscuits, cornbread and pancakes! You can also soak your chicken pieces in it before coating for frying.


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2007)

I guess great minds run in the same channels, Andy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Yum! Homemade buttermilk dressing! Can you share the recipe?




Recipe is at home but it's basically:

1 part mayo
1/2 part sour cream
1/2 part buttermilk
some dry mustard, paprika, s & white pepper, garlic powder

To make it more ranch I put fresh chopped parsley and chives in it.

It just needs to sit for the flavors to blend.  Then in a couple days add some bleu cheese to it and let it blend for the day.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 25, 2007)

Kitchenelf, thanks for the recipe! I have never fried chicken, I'm too "chicken" .  Thank you all for the tips! I will definately do the dressing and maybe some biscuits and try the pie out of curiousity!


----------



## luvs (Jun 25, 2007)

cuke/buttermilk chilled soup is great!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 26, 2007)

Green Tomatoes... Good marinade, and a good liquid for dipping in general for a frying side... or even Chicken). Everything tastes better with fresh fried chicken or green tomatoes ;-)

Casper


----------



## Dina (Jun 26, 2007)

My daughter's favorite buttermilk custard pie!  She even asks for this on her birthday.


----------



## sattie (Jun 26, 2007)

luvs said:
			
		

> cuke/buttermilk chilled soup is great!


 
Oh, please share!!!  Never heard of that!


----------



## letscook (Jun 27, 2007)

I purchase the powdered buttermilk and then i just mix up what need, it last a long time in the refrige.  I also have use the subsitute of  1 cup milk mix with 1tbl of vinegar and let it set a couple of min.  or even 1 cup of plain yogurt all came out fine.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 28, 2007)

Dina said:
			
		

> My daughter's favorite buttermilk custard pie! She even asks for this on her birthday.


 
That sounds good! Do you have a favorite recipe you use?


----------



## carolelaine (Jun 28, 2007)

Do try the buttermilk pie, it is sort of like chess pie and it is really good.  I use lots of buttermilk (it's a southern thing) in salad dressing, mashed potatoes, cornbread, chicken, biscuits, and cakes.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 28, 2007)

The best pancakes are made with buttermilk.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought buttermilk to make homemade cinnemon buns. Unfortunately, I kept procastinating and never made them and I think the buttermilk isn't going to last much longer. Good Ideas. I still might do the cinnemon buns. We'll see.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the good ideas!


----------

